# Coping with symptoms - help me to help you!



## AmeliaScott11 (May 19, 2014)

Hello IBS community,

I have spent a long time researching about IBS to try to understand when and why I get my symptoms. After learning a lot, applying my knowledge, and significantly reducing my suffering, I am now giving back!

I have started conducting research alongside Macquarie University to eventually develop effective online treatment. This survey is some initial groundwork, and I would be so appreciative if you took the time to fill in the survey. It should take you around 10 minutes.

*In reward *for your participation, you will receive an e-mail containing a 25-page e-book about psychology and IBS, which contains some case studies, and useful information on how to better cope with IBS. While there are many factors at play in IBS, there are definitely ways that we can reduce our daily suffering without formally curing the illness.

There is also a component of my research that involves reporting symptoms daily for six days. In reward for this, you will receive a report about your results and some personally relevant tips.

Please follow this link if you are interested:

http://bit.ly/1gGnXs2

Also, if you know somebody that might want to take part, feel free to send me an e-mail and I will send you a flyer: [email protected]


----------

